# Inexpensive Speedlite Flash for Nikon D3000



## UrFavSigma (Apr 19, 2011)

At my school I'm the ONLY photographer on campus and I take pix at parties at the club mostly. The club that I take pix at is fairly dark. I normally just shoot the party pix on auto. EVERYBODY that's already into photography told me that I need a flash to make the pix look even better. What's a pretty good inexpensive flash for the D3000?


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2011)

This flash unit will do TTL (but not iTTL): Vivitar DF383 Digital TTL Shoe Mount Power Zoom /Swivel /Bounce Auto-Focus Flash for Nikon TTL, Guide Number 45m (147')  

but if you cannot shoot using manual modes I recommend you get a Nikon unit so you have full auto functionality: Nikon SB-700 AF Speedlight Flash for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 

If you could shoot using manual mode I would recommend the Yongnuo Flash Speedlite Yn-460ii for Nikon Canon Pentax

You can get used Nikon SB-600's from these TPF members:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/240614-fs-nikon-sb-600-a.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/241260-wts-3-sb-600-a.html


----------



## zxorated (Apr 19, 2011)

Between the Vivitar and the Yongnuo flash, which is more reliable? I am afraid to buy either because usually the saying goes "you get what you paid for". I am thinking about getting a flash unit for myself but so far most of the recommended ones are over $200, so I guess I am saving up or still searching for.


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2011)

You can get 2 of the Yongnuo units for less than one of the Vivitar units. You can get 7 of the Youngnuo units for the price of one SB-700.

Seems to me reliability is not really much of an issue at the YN-460 II's price point. The Vivitar unit is also made in China. Vivitar does not make the gear they sell.

I only recently got one of the Yongnuo 460 II units to evaluate. Other than a somewhat odd battery door I expect the unit to be quite reliable. Many others have the Yongnuo unit and are not reporting any issues.

I mainly use ( I have 6 of them) this Vivitar model: Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash


----------



## TexJoachim (Apr 19, 2011)

If you are not afraid of second hand stuff you might wish to have a look at older Metz 40 MZ-2 or 32 MZ-3 flashes. You can use them quite well with a SCA301 foot.
Just put the flashes on auto and the camera into manual mode. Works like a charm.

Regards,

Joe


----------

